# 2004 GTO water leak



## Rock D. (Sep 23, 2010)

I have water leaking into the passenger side backseat foot area when I drive in the rain. Dealers can't find anything, they know nothing about this car. I sent e-mails to Holden Monaro dealer in Australia. He said GMH had a buyout repair for a leak but they won't allow him to send the Techline info here. Has anyone else had this problem and do you know how to fix it? Please let me know.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Details here:

Is your gto flooding?????come in here.. - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------



## discounttireprodigy (Jun 9, 2010)

my 06 did the same thing the drain plugs in the frame are plug flush them out and seal them problem solved


----------



## Goatzilla05 (Dec 30, 2010)

when i had my 04 i had the same problem and when i took my passenger side tires off i took a walmart grade spray liner and coated the rear wheel well and a little along the back side of the side skirt. Problem solved. i even had my carpet removed and dried to prevent rust/mold from occuring. to bad the car is totaled now.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I've read a good bit of threads about this. Julie's car ended up being porely sealed rear windows. They were replaced under warrenty.


----------

